# Is my Praying Mantis dying?



## Gecko314 (Sep 17, 2012)

A praying mantis flew into our house the other day and we decided to welcome him in. We have an old house were fixing up and have plenty of bugs, spiders, and the like we thought he might enjoy. I left the door open for him to fly out if he was able to find it but he stuck around. We've found him climbing on our trim work all over the house for the past five days. He had a few cobwebs on him so we thought he might have found food.
Last night he fell from his perch above a door and was walking around the floor. This morning he looked quite sickly and we thought he might be dead. When I was going to move him he shifted a little and walked onto the paper I was moving him on. I made a little box, misted him and have him out on our porch hoping some fresh. Air might do him some good. Unfortunately he has not been moving much and tucked his legs underneath himself. We have a capful of water and tried to get some bugs close by but he does not seem to have any interest. Sometimes his leg twitches as well.
I am hoping there is something I can do for him but I don't want him to suffer if he is dying. Unfortunately i have no idea what type of mantis he is or how old he is. I'm going to try to figure out how to post a couple pictures. If anyone has any ideas I'd be happy to hear.


----------



## gray1 (May 24, 2010)

99% likely a male as it flew in your house and males don't live long once they've reached adult. Sounds like it's dying of old age.


----------

